# When is the best time for a FET in your cycle?



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi,

Let me immediately begin by apologising for asking what may seem like a really silly question.

When in a cycle does FET actually take place? I am trying to book time off before my line manager goes away on her summer holiday next week & just realised that I do not actually know when I am likely to need time off. I haven't been given this info by my clinic but to be fair I haven't asked it as we have just started this frozen embie journey. I'm looking months ahead here.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

It might depend whether you are doing a natural cycle (I assume it would be around the time an embryo would normally implant so mid cycle) or a medicated one (the clinic will be more in control of things but timing may be different to normal).  Haven't managed to get any frosties myself.  I would give the clinic a ring and see when then expect to be scheduling things in.


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Talkingfrog said:


> It might depend whether you are doing a natural cycle (I assume it would be around the time an embryo would normally implant so mid cycle) or a medicated one (the clinic will be more in control of things but timing may be different to normal). Haven't managed to get any frosties myself. I would give the clinic a ring and see when then expect to be scheduling things in.


Hi Talking Frog,

I'm doing a natural modified cycle which adds to my confusion. Sounds daft but I didn't want to ask to clinic but you are right, I should do. It could be natural or medicated - I really have no idea!

Thank you for replying.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I assume natural modified means that they have some control then.  They will have to schedule in roughly when they expect things to take place ( to know they are not trying to treat too many at the same time). good luck.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm doing a completely natural FET this cycle. I have a regular 31 day AF. I am testing for ovulation using a cleavage digital test, once I get a solid smiley face I ring my clinic and as I have blastocysts the transfer will happen exactly 5 days later, the day of the smiley being day 0. I believe I will ovulate on day 17.


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Hopeful,

I'm a bit clearer now.

Fingers crossed for your transfer x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Hopeful,

Just realised (two months later) that you typed "cleavage digital test"  - made my evening!


----------

